# HTTP accept filter



## gpatrick (Sep 18, 2014)

FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p9

Setup 
	
	



```
accf_http_load="YES"
```
 in /boot/loader.conf.

Is that available to use in Jails too?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2014)

Jails use the host's kernel, so it should be available.


----------

